# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Alma Papamihali

## Fiori

Krijimet në vazhdim i shkëputa nga libri 'Nën tingujt e Natës' të Alma Papamihalit.

_Redaktor: Viktor Canosinaj
© Autori
ISBN 978 - 99956 - 05 - 15 - 5
Shtypur në shtypshkronjën 'Emal'_


*Nën Tingujt e Natës*
*NËNË* 

Çdo të thotë nënë vallë?
Të duash me zemër jo me fjalë.

Çdo të thotë nënë të jesh?
Në mbrëmje e fundit të biesh të flesh.

Çdo të thotë nënë të quhesh?
Asnjë lodhjeje mos i druhesh.

Çdo të thotë nënë të thërrasin?
Lumturinë e botës ndër duar të zgjasin.



*MEGJITHATË...JETOJMË* 

Një natë pa gjumë,
lind një ditë të vdekur...
megjithatë jetojmë
dhe ditën pa e prekur...



*KORÇA* 

Dashuria s´ka qenë "një",
Por prej kohërash vetë i dytë,
Ndaj nuk dua veç Tiranën,
Por dhe Korçën kam si sytë.

Degëzat e pemës sime,
Tutje gjer në Korçë vanë,
Sythet tek ime më
Dhe rrënjët në Tiranë.



*NDONJËHERË...* 
Bota më duket e vogël,
Sa mundem t´a mbaj në duar.
Ëndrra më duket pa vlerë,
Sa mundem t´a shoh dhe zgjuar.


Dita më duket sekondë,
Dhe orëve vlera i´u humb,
Ndonjëherë kërkoj të pamundurën, 
Por s´mundem t´a gjej kund.


Ndonjëherë, bota duket e vogël
Dhe ti ecën brenda saj.
Unë botën mbaj në duar,
Heshtur ndihem pa faj.

Ndonjëherë, por vetëm ndonjëherë,
Arrij të mbaj botën në duar.
E vërteta është krejt ndryshe,
Unë thjesht kam imagjinuar.



*GËNJESHTRA* 

Kush thotë kurrë s´ka gënjyer, 
gënjen! 
Kush pyet ç´është gënjeshtra, 
gënjen! 
Kush thotë gënjeshtër s´ka dëgjuar, 
gënjen!
Kush thotë gënjeshtrën ç´e dua, 
gënjen! 
Derisa në një botë të gënjeshtërt, 
rron,
Dhe të vërtetën brenda gënjeshtrës, 
gjen.



*MORALI* 

Mbeta një njeri 
i moralshëm në jetë,
përderisa s´jetova,
ashtu siç desha vetë...



*DIETAT* 

Sa njerëz
vuajnë nëpër botë,
me dieta lloje - llojesh...

Të mendosh hollë
për një problem,
s´mjafton të dobësohesh...



*SHPIRT FEMËR* 

Nëse së dyti do rilindja, 
Pyetur nga zoti më parë, 
Në doja te isha vajzë apo djalë, 
Përgjigje do shkruaja pritjeve, 
Me lotë jo me fjalë. 

Nëse së dyti do rilindja, 
Pyetur nga zoti më parë, 
Në doja të isha vajzë apo djalë, 
Përgjigje do shkruaja në hënë, 
Me puthje jo me fjalë. 

Nëse së dyti do rilindja, 
Pyetur nga zoti më parë, 
Në doja të isha vajzë apo djalë, 
Përgjigje mëngjeseve do shkruaja, 
E pakohë, ndaj s´do kuptohej fjalë. 

Nëse së dyti do rilindja 
Pyetur nga zoti me parë, 
Në doja të isha vajzë apo djalë, 
Skuqja e purpurt do më përshkonte. 
A skuqen meshkujt vallë? 



*POETËT* 

Poetët...ah...poetët,
...............ç´njerëz qenkan, 
...................................vallë?

Lindin, 
..........të dashuruar,
..................dhe vdesin beqarë.



*EMIGRANTI*

Diku veç në tavolinën
Me mbulesë të bardhë shtruar,
Birrë të huaj ke përpara
Dhe një pamje të menduar.


Diku veç në tavolinën
Në një qoshe të lokalit,
Shokun tënd se ke përballë
Pi vetmuar ti prej hallit.


Diku veç në tavolinën
Në një lagje të panjohur,
Gjithçka është akull e ftohtë
Vetëm birra është e ngrohur.


Diku veç në tavolinën,
Që të bën ty shoqëri
Gotën s´di ku t´a trokasësh,
Tavolina s´është njeri.

----------


## Think Different

Xhelozi vjeshte

Unë prisja vjeshtën ndryshe për tu ndierë,
Nën fëshfërimë të flija pak lëkundur,
Si nëpër ëndërr vërdallë të vija
Dhe të përgjoja, heshtur pa u dukur...

Më mori malli të ndihem xheloze,
Ndaj prisja vjeshtën, ndryshe për tu ndierë,
S´më bie mendja për detin e fjetur,
Për ngjyrën e bronxtë, që mora në verë...

Unë prisja vjeshtën të shtrihesha mbi gjethe,
Aty-këtu të verdhesha dhe unë,
Nuk thonë kot kur ndihesh xheloze,
Je dashuruar mbase më shumë...

----------


## Think Different

Shira te çmendur


E kush të tha
që çmenduritë,
për të paligjshmen
botë krijohen,
për atë, që asnjërës
gjuhë si përket,
e mes të nxirash re jeton,
heshtet,
edhe kur flet ...

E kush të tha
të mbyllurat valixhe
me vete t´i marrësh,
ashtu si unë...
sa drynë-humbur
paska kjo botë,
që çmendur s´janë,
por jetën,
quajnë punë...

Ndaj mos më thuaj
që s´të pëlqen,
dhe ty si unë
e çmendura botë,
të heshturit rrufekrisur
le të jemi,
shirave përmbytës fjetur,
që dëshmitarë
çmendurie i kemi...

----------


## Think Different

Tjeter - Njeri

Me sa shoh,
S´qenkam më kush isha,
E tëra kam ndryshuar.
Dua, kë s´do doja
Dhe ushqehem,
Me ç´nuk kisha provuar...

Të ka qëlluar
Dhe ty ndonjëherë,
Që veten mos ta njohësh,
E tjetër-njeri shndërrohesh,
Dhe pse jo gjithmonë,
Tjetrin mund ta shohësh...?!

Ndonjëherë, as ti se di,
Që je shndërruar...tjetër-njeri!

----------


## Think Different

Ti grua

Më mirë pasqyrës mos u shih,
kur ditës ndonjëherë
të mbushen sytë me lot,
ti grua...
që shpesh,
i thua "jo" mëshirës,
dhe përflet me vete,
mbylljen e një dite kot...

E të nesermen
kur zgjohesh përsëri,
një grusht qiell rrëmben,
e fytyrës ia vesh shkujdesur,
si vetë koha,
kur humbet shenjat gri,
dhe vrenjtësirën e saj,
fsheh duke qeshur...

Shpesh buzë-gjakur,
por formë-tjetërsuar
ndaj e çrregullta hënë
tënden gjini ka marrë,
nga të tuat duar,
pelerinën pret nata,
qëndisur ëndërryjesh,
apo ëndërr-vrarë...

E mbyllet gjithçka,
dhe nis përsëri,
ashtu si vetë udhëtimet
rezervuar më parë,
por ti ndonjëherë,
pasqyrës mos u shih,
nuk je e vetmja grua,
që një ditë ka qarë.

----------


## Think Different

Lutjet e mia

Nuk lutem për vete,
por për ty,
që dashuria të mungon...
Ti, që shpesh s´kupton
se ç´ngjet me botën,
e shurdhër je,
dhe nëse dëgjon...

Lutem për atë,
që dhimbjen e lindjes,
se provoi kurrë...
e në zot s´u shnderrua,
për t´i treguar botës,
që qielli është grua
dhe aspak burrë...

Lutem për ty,
që ëndrrash zilish fle
dhe jo i qetë si të tjerë...
Sa e padrejtë
të duket jeta,
ndaj per ty lutem,
mos ndihesh mjerë...

Për ty lutem,
që prej vitesh
lotët të janë shteruar...
Nëse dikur sytë
të bukur qenë,
sot gjurmë-zhdukur përrenj,
tokës harruar...


Nuk lutem për vete...
Jo!
Unë,
Dashuroj,
Lind,
Qaj,
S´kam zili,
por dashurohem përsëri...
Për ty dua të lutem,
që pasi të kesh vdekur,
të kesh kuptuar
artin e të qënit njeri

----------


## Think Different

Ne stolin e vjeshtes

Nëse një ditë do ndihesh ftohtë,
Qilim i vjeshtës të jetë zbuluar,
Gjithçka përreth të ndihet zhveshur,
Aty do jem, s´të kam harruar.

Do marr me vete stolin e drunjtë,
Aty-këtu me gërma gdhendur
Ca data puthjesh zhgarravitur,
Nuk skuqem më, për ti përmendur.

Nëse një ditë do ndihesh ftohtë,
Kur vera tradhëtisht është fshehur,
Me stolin tonë do vi me vete,
Pas ngjyrash vjeshte do jem dehur...

----------


## Mciri

Falenderime "Think Different" per castet e bukura qe na dhurove. Eshte menyra me e mire per te plotesuar nje dite vjeshte me shi si kjo e sotmja.
Ju uroj per profesionalizmin ne zgjedhjen e muzikes se perkryer ne sfonde po aq te persosura.
Edhe nje here, faleminderit, nga Mciri

----------


## Think Different

Faleminderit Mciri ! Me shume se sfondet dhe muzika eshte poezia e Alma Papamihalit ajo qe i jep bukuri dhe vlere ketyre videove. Poezia e saj eshte frymezim per mua dhe mendoj qe eshte nga penat me interesante qe shkruajne ne fushen e poezise. Per tu ndjekur patjeter.
Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Think Different

Kur qesh me ty

Nëse e nesërmja për kafe,
Mjergull do më servirë,
Dhe mëngjesin s´do mund,
Ta shoh si më parë,
Me ty do vazhdoj të qesh,
Unë përsëri do qesh...
Aspak s´do më mbetet,
Një shije e vrarë...

Do t´i them një dite,
Përseri "mirmëngjes",
Të gjithëve!
Dhe nëse këmbë njeriu s´do shoh,
Ndodh shpesh që boshe,
Ditët më duken,
E netëve,
Fytyra të dashura njoh...

Me ty do vazhdoj
Të qesh përseri,
Aq kohë,
Sa mendimet lirshëm do shëtisin,
Mos kujto se jetës,
Gjithçka mund t´i thuash,
Ndodh ndonjëherë që,
Ëndrra dhe guximi të braktisin...

Por unë do vazhdoj
Të qesh përsëri,
Dhe jehonën-zë,
Do pres të më rikthehet,
Kur me tënden orë
Të kesh arritur ti,
Një ditë do ketë vdekur,
Një natë do nisë të dehet...

----------


## Think Different

Puthja e nates

...dhe e putha natën mbi krye,
ashtu si dikur,
kisha dhënë puthjen e parë.
Je kaq e bukur o natë,
sa keq që prej teje,
duhet të jem e ndarë...

Por kur të largohem unë,
ti nuk do të jesh
më flakë e ndezur,
thjesht do të sillen
ca yje vërdallë,
por të pafjalë,
pothuajse të heshtur...

E unë me kokën pas
veç duke parë
do mbetem,
si shuhet një natë...
Por ti qënke ndryshe,
fare ndryshe,
përjetësi, quajtur e gjatë...

----------


## Think Different

Shtegetim pulebardhe

Largohem për të mos u kthyer më,
Ndaj iki tutje, fluturoj,
Në pulëbardhë etur bregut shndërrohem,
Duke dashur të lënit pas t´i harroj...
Por të harrosh s´mjafton gjithmonë,
Drejt qiellit të kaltër një fluturim,
Dhe pse pulëbardhë shndërruar jam,
Ka dhe shtegtime me drejtim kthim...
Drejtuar qiellit ti vazhdon sheh,
Me tëndin shpirt ndjek shtegëtimin,
Kur lartësive në pikë shndërrohet,
Oh sa i largët të duket kthimi.
Larg fluturoj, pa frikë largohem,
Sepse e ndiej që çdo shtegtim,
Sado i largët në vetvete,
Do më riktheje pranë detit tim.
Dhe për çudi vazhdoj e ngjitem,
Aspak s´kërkoj të shoh nga pas,
E mjerë do mbetej çdo pulbardhë,
Të huajat brigje po të trokasë...
Ndaj ngjitem lart, ndaj fluturoj,
Në pupël reje jam shndërruar,
Nëse ky qiell mbi det s´do flinte,
I imi mall do ish´ harruar...

----------


## Think Different

Përsëri ne 

Lexoja prej ditësh
të njëjtën faqe,
mbaja përthyer cepin 
e së njëjtës fletë,
lëkundesha të njëjtit vend,
si guaska prej valësh,
me shtëpizë në det.

Dëgjoja prej ditësh 
të njëjtën muzikë,
kërceja të njëjtin ritëm
përsëri...përsëri...përsëri,
ashtu si hëna me diellin,
që thonë prej vitesh
bëjnë bashkë dashuri.

Dhe ashtu muzikë-humbur,
ktheva fletën pas, kureshtare,
të lexoja nje faqe të re...
por përsëri iu riktheva
të përthyerës fletë.
Zhubrosjes së saj,
gjendeshim ne...

Përsëri ne!

----------


## Think Different

Dy

Dy,
fillimi i gjithçkaje,
Dy,
përbejnë një të plotë,
Dy,
arrijnë ku një s´mundet,
Dy,
pinë dhe nga një gotë.
Dy,
krijojnë një histori,
Dy,
përbëjnë nje ekstrem,
Dy,
zgjidhin një fjalëkryq,
Dy,
shndërrohen në problem.

----------


## Think Different

Në u ftohshin 
pëshpërimat e fjalëve,
ndonjëherë,
e ritme pulsi mos ndihesh më...
Diku, 
diçka do të ketë ndodhur,
dhe nëse nuk duket,
a s´ndihet zë...


E kur lëndinave,
flutura mos duken,
e ngjyra krahësh,
mos vjedhim për tonat netë...
Diku,
diçka do të ketë ndodhur,
ndaj as une s´do jem,
e ti do ndihesh vetë...


Por kur tutje,
në ndonjë qoshëzë,
do shohësh të tharë,
një pikë lot...
Vërtetë,
diçka do të ketë ndodhur...
Besomë ti,
dhe nëse s´të dukem si zot.

* * *


Ndaj dhe do vish siç vijnë mëngjezet,
që as për stinët,s´duan t´ja dinë...
Gjithçka ka ndodhur, s´ fle më harruar,
kur buzëve të mia ringjalll melodinë...

----------


## Think Different

Më pëlqen të largohem,
sa të quhet që kam shkuar,
endur rrugëve të mbetem,
thjesht të jem e harruar,
bregut zbathur të shëtis,
të ndihem njëherë vetmuar,
të vuaj netëve për ty,
të zgjohem dashuruar...
Më pëlqen të largohem,
si valë rikthyer përseri,
shtyrë nga një tjetër ëndërr,
që kurrë s'më la, të vija tek ti...

----------


## Think Different

Dikur ishte ndryshe,
kur letra-dashurie
shkruheshin,
e gërmat pa kalorës,
të vinin ndër duar
dhe nëse ndonjë lot
rrëshkiste faqeve,
(ëmbël shijonte)
ndërkohë që mall ndihej,
dhomës përshkuar...


Ishte ndryshe atëherë,
kur çdo gërmë,
përkëdhelje trupash
do sillte pranë...
e dritaret gjysmë-hapur
ndiheshin,
(dhe pse mbyllur),
e melodi flauti luhej,
me erën që frynte,
nga çdo anë...


Dikur letra dashurie
shkruheshin,
dhe pse ndonjë pikë-bojë,
do derdhej në te...
s ´përdorej gomë,
as vrenjtej kush,
çdo gjurmë lënë,
lutje-nate ishte,
për ndonjë puthje,
a dëshirë për zë...


Dikur e bardha letër,
(kjo drithërimë dashurie)
shndërronte dy të dashur
në poetë...
por sot është ndryshe,
fare ndryshe,
mungojnë,
të bardhët pëllumba,
dhe nëse qiell ekziston,
apo kudo, gjëndet fletë...


Ndaj hesht njëherë
dhe mos më fol,
por shkruamë një letër,
ashtu, siç shkruhej dikur...
dhe qiellit përsëri,
do fluturojnë pëllumba,
e unë nën tinguj flauti,
(e lumtur)
gërmave të tua,
do kem humbur...

----------


## Think Different

Afron ditë e madhe,
ëndërr shqipëtare,
nuk sheh kund në botë,
shqiponjë dykrenare,
askund s´mund të gjesh,
flamur qëndisur gjak,
ndaj nuk zbehet ngjyra,
ndizet bëhet flakë...

Afron ditë e madhe,
bij´ të Skënderbeut,
"28 Nëntor",
i dhe ngjyrë Atdheut,
ngjyrose një komb,
kuq e zi valëvitur,
në ballkon të Vlorës,
pavarsia zbritur...

Afron ditë e madhe,
shqiptarizmi zgjuar,
më shumë se ngahera,
ndihemi bashkuar,
kishim qindra vite
kështu pa u ndjerë,
si shtëpi e madhe,
me të njejtën derë...

Afron ditë e madhe,
fluturo shqiponjë,
mbi malet shqiptare,
mbi Kosovën tonë,
krahët shtrive qiellit,
u ndieve çliruar,
të pavdekshëm jemi,
veç kështu bashkuar!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Bukur,shum bukur suksese e nderuar Alma!

----------


## Think Different

Në u ftohshin
pëshpërimat e fjalëve,
ndonjëherë,
e ritme pulsi mos ndihesh më...
Diku,
diçka do të ketë ndodhur,
dhe nëse nuk duket,
a s´ndihet zë...


E kur lëndinave,
flutura mos duken,
e ngjyra krahësh,
mos vjedhim për tonat netë...
Diku,
diçka do të ketë ndodhur,
ndaj as une s´do jem,
e ti do ndihesh vetë...


Por kur tutje,
në ndonjë qoshëzë,
do shohësh të tharë,
një pikë lot...
Vërtetë,
diçka do të ketë ndodhur...
Besomë ti,
dhe nëse s´të dukem si zot

----------

